# broadband question



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Although exact location not decided yet, we will be rural. I am aware that this is a bit of a "how longs a piece of string" questions. But how long is the string in respect of broad band speeds, if available in rural areas.

Here in rural Sussex, I have just tested our speed and it was under 4 whatever. How does that compare with rural Spain. This levels allows me to do pretty much what I want

Thanks


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

I am looking into this too , depending on where you are going ( region ) it seems there are many places where a good connection or maybe any connection is just not possible!! There are services like iberbanda where you have a microwave type dish , plus some services such as wimax which use dongles, do you have any idea of area at all, if you have a land line and you are near an exchange you may get lucky but if your rural its very unlikely!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Nugget_Hound said:


> I am looking into this too , depending on where you are going ( region ) it seems there are many places where a good connection or maybe any connection is just not possible!! There are services like iberbanda where you have a microwave type dish , plus some services such as wimax which use dongles, do you have any idea of area at all, if you have a land line and you are near an exchange you may get lucky but if your rural its very unlikely!!



Thanks NH

Well the choice is between 3 places at the moment, decision will be made after we have rented for a while however those choice are

Alpujarrus area

Cordoba Region

Extremadura - caceres areas

The where is the hardest bit at the moment, the choice to go to Spain is the easy bit, the type of property was easy, its just the where!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Most of the properties we have seen, have the capability of the wimax etc and some had phones. We will def, if possible have a sat system, and we have built in extra costs re internet as this is important to us, in relation to keeping in touch with our daughters back in the UK. 

I was more interested in the Speeds to expect in comparison with what I have here at the moment.

Where are you thinking of going and when?


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

I have set my Heart on Murcia really , Internet is very important to me , but I want somewhere rural for my dogs, if I didnt have dogs I would just get a villa somewhere near the sea.

I have looked at satellite systems but didnt fancy the self install, I have a three dongle in the UK which is very good £15 contract for 15gb a month and get 6mb in the middle of nowhere , a good key would be fine but doubt there will be a good signal and 2gig allowance seems the norm.

A couple of people on here have satellite internet but with only one or two posts you dont know if they work for a satellite internet company, suck is the world we live in.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nugget_Hound said:


> I have set my Heart on Murcia really , Internet is very important to me , but I want somewhere rural for my dogs, if I didnt have dogs I would just get a villa somewhere near the sea.
> 
> I have looked at satellite systems but didnt fancy the self install, I have a three dongle in the UK which is very good £15 contract for 15gb a month and get 6mb in the middle of nowhere , a good key would be fine but doubt there will be a good signal and 2gig allowance seems the norm.
> 
> A couple of people on here have satellite internet but with only one or two posts you dont know if they work for a satellite internet company, suck is the world we live in.



When we were in Spain we had......... I'm not sure what it was called, wireless internet using this company Acox Network Solutions. I'm no internet wizzard, but it worked and worked well. The only time we had a problem was when the "fire plane" flew overhead!? which was less often than power cuts. Apart from that it was quick (quicker than the virgin thing I'm on here in the UK), had a phone with a UK phone number and fairly cheap

Jo xxx


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks I have just emailed them , If I can't get internet its not a deal breaker as it just mesna I would be outside doing stuff rather than sat on my ass all day


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rural connections via Movistar (fixed line) is limited to 512K or maybe 1Meg - really very poor.

If you haven't got a fixed line, then you could go WiMax but this requires line-of-sight to a mast.

The next option is satellite but I understand the speeds for this are not too good.


Obviously, one could also use a dongle but I have yet to speak to anyone that is really happen with this approach for everyday use.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Rural connections via Movistar (fixed line) is limited to 512K or maybe 1Meg - really very poor.
> 
> If you haven't got a fixed line, then you could go WiMax but this requires line-of-sight to a mast.
> 
> ...


Thanks, usefull information chaps
x


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just because there is a landline telephone out in the campo do not assume that you will be able to get internet. Many of these phones ar 'radio-telephones' & will only support internet for about 4secs at a time. Even with a cable, Telefonica landline unless you are within 4kms of the exchange , forget it. It will be useless. 
I've been there & done all that & I am nearly in the town !! 

I have Wimax , with microwave dsyh . 4mb/ 700kbps. &I get this all the time excepting the odd power cut / the company has a problem, which isn't often. You can have up to 20mb.
I use these;

https://www.wimaxonline.es/contenido.php?cont=3&lang=en

This is another good company around here.

Telplay Telecomunicaciones

P.S.
Also I have no limits on usage , whatsoever.


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Just because there is a landline telephone out in the campo do not assume that you will be able to get internet. Many of these phones ar 'radio-telephones' & will only support internet for about 4secs at a time. Even with a cable, Telefonica landline unless you are within 4kms of the exchange , forget it. It will be useless.
> I've been there & done all that & I am nearly in the town !!
> 
> I have Wimax , with microwave dsyh . 4mb/ 700kbps. &I get this all the time excepting the odd power cut / the company has a problem, which isn't often. You can have up to 20mb.
> ...


Where abouts do you live Gus? If its not too much of a personal question


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Just because there is a landline telephone out in the campo do not assume that you will be able to get internet. Many of these phones ar 'radio-telephones' & will only support internet for about 4secs at a time. Even with a cable, Telefonica landline unless you are within 4kms of the exchange , forget it. It will be useless.
> I've been there & done all that & I am nearly in the town !!
> 
> I have Wimax , with microwave dsyh . 4mb/ 700kbps. &I get this all the time excepting the odd power cut / the company has a problem, which isn't often. You can have up to 20mb.
> ...


Sorry another Question , would you need an NIE to get a contract with a company like thia?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, and a bank account.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

cambio said:


> Thanks NH
> 
> Well the choice is between 3 places at the moment, decision will be made after we have rented for a while however those choice are
> 
> ...


Where we used to live (Eastern part), which is where I shall speak of.

If you are in a village, you should be able to get Telefonica ADSL of a maximum of 2mb, but probably less, (unless things have changed since the end of 2011 when we left) - unless like us you are right at' the end of the line' and we could not get broadband at all. We had to wait until the exchange was updated and by then we were preparing to leave. 

If you live up in a remote place in the campo, you probably won't be able to get it at all (nor landline phone nor mains electricity).

More populous areas are probably better.

Having said that, I could do the essential things with my dial-up, things like internet banking and google - it just took ages. 

But a lovely area, I can recommend it. If you are ever in Yegen, tell them all Roberto and Belinda send their love


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cambio said:


> Thanks NH
> 
> Well the choice is between 3 places at the moment, decision will be made after we have rented for a while however those choice are
> 
> ...


Please be aware that in the Córdoba area are some places with extremes of climate - very cold in winter and very hot in summer. This particularly applies to the Guadalquivir Depression and temperatures depend as much, if not more, on altitude than larirude. Andújar just 91 km North of here and at 211m AMSL can easily be 8-10° hotter than us; Córdoba 110 km to the Northwest and at 106m above sea level can be 12-15° hotter than us. Our normal highest maximum is about 40°, Córdoba: 48°, Andújar:46°. I know that your question is about broadband but these points have relevance in that lines can be affected by extreme heat.


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

I have Just Purchased one of these in case I ever make it over there and want to check internet availability in rural areas, it may or may not make a difference but it def wont have a negative effect on reception.

Huawei E3131 Unlocked 3G HSPA+ 21.6Mbps USB Dongle & CRC9 Antenna Signal Booster | eBay


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Please be aware that in the Córdoba area are some places with extremes of climate - very cold in winter and very hot in summer. This particularly applies to the Guadalquivir Depression and temperatures depend as much, if not more, on altitude than larirude. Andújar just 91 km North of here and at 211m AMSL can easily be 8-10° hotter than us; Córdoba 110 km to the Northwest and at 106m above sea level can be 12-15° hotter than us. Our normal highest maximum is about 40°, Córdoba: 48°, Andújar:46°. I know that your question is about broadband but these points have relevance in that lines can be affected by extreme heat.


Thanks for that, we knew there was an extreme variance in temps however did not know the reasons. Now altitude on the things to consider list. We have friends nr Cordoba, which they lovingly call the frying pan of Spain.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Please be aware that in the Córdoba area are some places with extremes of climate - very cold in winter and very hot in summer. This particularly applies to the Guadalquivir Depression and temperatures depend as much, if not more, on altitude than larirude. Andújar just 91 km North of here and at 211m AMSL can easily be 8-10° hotter than us; Córdoba 110 km to the Northwest and at 106m above sea level can be 12-15° hotter than us. Our normal highest maximum is about 40°, Córdoba: 48°, Andújar:46°. I know that your question is about broadband but these points have relevance in that lines can be affected by extreme heat.


never knew about extreme heat.
i know heavy or persistant rain will affect broadband.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Nugget_Hound said:


> Where abouts do you live Gus? If its not too much of a personal question


Lorca, Murcia.
Yes, you'd need an NIE .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cambio said:


> Thanks for that, we knew there was an extreme variance in temps however did not know the reasons. Now altitude on the things to consider list. We have friends nr Cordoba, which they lovingly call the frying pan of Spain.


Apart from the scenery which you have seen for yourself, and many other things the temperature variations are another of the reasons we live where we do. When we were looking at houses we were taken to Monte Lope which is a small village about halfway between here and Andújar and in the southern slopes of the Guadalquivir Depression - it was bleached white by the sun, all it needed was a bush of tumble-weed rolling along the main street to be a setting for a wild west movie in Arizona.

It's all part of the research....


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

IIRC you can use satellite from Tooway, may be worth emailing them here in the UK. Fast internet everywhere: TOOWAY


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

We live in a small rural village (population about 350) about 40Kms wsw of Granada. We have a fixed line with Telefonica and ADSL. When we first moved here we were considered to be rural in regards to ADSL and our contracted speed was indeed 512Kbps. However, over the last few years the speed has increased. We now have a contracted speed of 6Mbps which runs at an average of 3.5 to 4.5Mbps 24/7 plenty fast enough for most folks. Breakdowns these days are very rare. For this we pay a line rental of 13.97€ and for ADSL29.90€. We also have an added service called Planazo International costing 7.99€ which gives us 500 'free' minutes of International calls per month. Calls to national landline numbers are free. 500 minutes per month of calls to mobiles at weekends are also free.

With both Wimax and satellite internet one needs to be aware of 'fair usage policies'... if you exceed your contracted traffic allowance both systems can apply the brakes and slow you down to 512Kbps... they are also expensive in terms of installation and extended usage. Simply put, if I was to be using either Sat or Wimax my internet bill would be in excess of 120€ per month... Wimax also depends on having good 'line of sight' communication with the local tower... where we are in a valley we have no such line of sight and therefore Wimax is not an option. 

Internet by 3G / HSPA is patchy across Spain... Vodafone have the best all round coverage. Again though using 3G for normal internet usage is expensive... especially the PAYG version...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It does depend on the company you contract with as to 'fair usage'. The one I use , I get 4mbs & pay 23€/month +iva. I also have the phone line with them for an additional 6€. 
We have no restrictions whatsoever on fair usage. My wife regularly played multiple poker sites ,using 2 , if not 3 computers , whilst also downloading continuously overnight. That would be in addition to whatever I was doing. They also offer the option with new clients for free calls to landlines/spanish mobiles all included at no cost & I could also access this by speaking to them , but I have no need of it.

The other company I mentioned in my previous post, TelPlay, is forever trying to lure away competitors customers & obtain new clients & at present are offering 7mbs , 500mins/month national, international, calls to landlines& mobiles with the speed being guaranteed minimum + no restrictions whatsoever on usage & all for 19,95€/month. In addition the 150€ installation cost is reduced to 50€ for new customers & zero for those changing from competitors.
With both companies the contracted speed is the minimum , not 'up to'.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Beware of rogue traders!! There are many 'new' suppliers of internet and many of them are illegal in the sense that they are taking broadband from a legit supplier and selling it on. There are 6 operators in our area that I am aware of. Some of these suppliers seem to keep going and others fold (an unhappy experience if you have paid a year upfront and they disappear after a month or two) but all of them have low monthly usage rates and the more people who use them the slower everyone's speed is. Also, I can't recall if you are buying or renting but either way, most agents, when asked, will happily tell you that broadband is definitely available at the property when in truth they have no idea and care even less. When you find a suitable property do your research and approach all of the known suppliers in the area and ask if they can supply a connection. A friend of ours failed to heed this advice and have moved to a property where their current supplier cannot provide for them. To their utter delight they discovered the property has a landline so they have now signed up with Telefonica (known mostly as Moviestar now) and they were so thrilled as they MUST have internet for business. BUT, it doesn't work most of the time and when it does the promised 10mbps is usually less than 1 mbps (down) and uploads are next to impossible. OK that's the negative bit done with. We use Broadband 4 Spain (not available where you are moving to) and it is a very good service and competitively priced with no restrictions on usage at all. There are many such companies dotted around so as I said before, do your research carefully and you may well be in luck. But if a good internet connection is essential for you DON'T sign up for a property which has no chance of a good connection now. It probably won't have for the next decade.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

any websites like we have here.....samknows?

SamKnows - Accurate broadband performance information for consumers, governments and ISPs


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In a Guardia Civil office some while back making statements, form-filling , etc, Eventually he starts chatting about weather, economy, football, etc; After about 15 mins Isaid " do we have a problem ? "
" Yes, we have no internet"
" But you have fibre optic, don't you ? " 
" Yes, but it makes no difference !" 
" Does it happen often? " 
" Yes , 4 or 5 times a shift " !!!!!!!!!!

This was in the next town along to me, Totana,a town with a population of around 30k.


----------

